What's the best e-learning platform (SaaS) for instructor-led courses? - jlong
======
manicbovine
Well, I'm biased... but my company offers a SasS math/science platform for
middle and high school schools. We offer both instructor-led and
individualized solutions.

Our students confront ambiguity, engage in real life problem-solving, overcome
existing misconceptions, and (hopefully) appreciate the beauty of it all. We
do this while covering the curriculum of several nations, and by using a well-
supported pedagogical approach.

We actually have over nine million students around the world, but have only
recently expanded to the US.

I've noticed that most-to-all of the current educational startups fail to
offer a minimally viable product. Schools (and increasingly parents) will not
consider products that are not properly aligned to standards. Products must
additionally follow an evidence based-pedagogy. The large publishing houses
sell exclusively on these two points, but completely fail at technological and
educational innovation.

(<http://www.adaptivecurriculum.com>)

------
briggsly
What subjects/context? University-type courses (MIT's opencourseware)? Or
high-school and beyond (Khan academy)? Or software/programming (Lynda for
design, some programming; good luck otherwise). I'd personally be interested
in video-based programming tuts that go beyond "well, here's the install and
the equivalent of the first 3 chapters of any book on the topic."

~~~
jlong
I'm actually looking for something that allows me to teach my own courses.

